# Strut Broke On Outside Kitchen - Outback 312Bh



## Hairy (May 6, 2011)

We purchased our Outback 312BH a little over a month ago. It is the 10th anniversary edition, and it is WONDERFUL!! We couldn't be happier with it. However, the first time we took it out, one of the struts (or gas shocks, or whatever they are) on the outside kitchen broke. I wasn't doing anything crazy with it. Just shutting it normally, and I heard a pop. The strut broke where it hooks into the bracket. I tested the strut out by putting my weight on it, and it did move. This tells me that it is not frozen. It has 80 lbs of force. I have a few questions that if anybody could answer, I would GREATLY appreciate it!

1. Is this a normal thing to break on this model?
2. It appears to me that where the bracket attaches to the strut is weak. Is there a stronger bracket I can use?
3. Ultimately, I find the door a little low when open. Is it possible to get longer struts, with stronger brackets?

There are so many things that we love about this trailer! This is really the only thing that we have found wrong so far. We are a family of 5, and it is so nice that the kids have their own space with a couch. I bought a 19inch DVD combo LED TV that I will be installing in the kid's room. I plan to mount it on an arm. So, I bought two arms, installed one in our bedroom at home, and will install the other one in the back bedroom of the trailer. That way the TV can easily be moved between the trailer and our home.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the new TT, and welcome to the site. I haven't experienced the actual strut breaking, but before I took delivery, one of the little studs that the strut snaps on to broke off of the white bracket. The dealer replaced the bracket, and I have noticed that it looks like the stud on the opposite bracket of that same side may have an issue. It hasn't broken, but I'm watching it. As far as longer struts, I would say release the struts on both sides to see if the hinge allows the door to go any higher. If so, you may or may not have to move the brackets farther apart to accomodate the longer strut. Let us know what you find or do.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it broke or did the two parts separate? it may just need you to remove the retainer clip and put the sturt back on the joint all the way and replace the clip to hold it. But hey IT"S WARRANTY TAKE IT BACK


----------



## korjen525 (Jul 23, 2012)

I too had the same problem. My dealer is replacing the strut bracket and says that the company isn't making the part very well, as it is a common problem. Either way my family love our 312BH and would not trade it for anything at this point. Just for future reference, if you need this part, I found it for $1.19 each... Email me for information.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I finally got around to repairing the door brackets on the 312BH. I took about 2 hours, but this should be a permanent solution. Attached 1/8" thick by 1 1/2" wide steel to the door using epoxy and sheet metal screws. I then re-attached the brackets, to the steel, and hooked everything back up. Worked like a charm ! 
P.S. I did repaint the metal, after the photo, so now everything looks shiny and new !


----------

